# Finally starting a Shrimp tank...



## jrman83

Tired of looking at my 20g QT/hospital tank that hasn't had but 1 fish in it in about 6mos. 

So, getting rid of the gravel and changing to something plant friendly (safe-t-sorb), ordered a plant friendly light, and a glass canopy. Only plan to have mosses and a few stems but nothing crazy, no CO2 (for now), and minimal ferts.

The type of shrimp I am undecided on, but I think I want more than one kind that are compatible and won't inter-breed - if that can exist in the same tank without dividing. Been looking at different ones and compatibles. Any suggestions? I have about 50 Red Cherries in my 75g Guppy tank right now.

It was disturbing to read that ghost shrimp eat other shrimp babies...I guess it is easier for them to sneal up on them, lol. Won't be getting those.


----------



## susankat

Crystal reds or blacks, tiger shrimp, bee shrimp.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com

You can have Crystal Reds with some Cherry Reds. But I would want to mix up the colors a little. Personally I really like a combination of Yellows with Crystal Red shrimp.

Here is a compatibility chart....
Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## James0816

Yep..just review the chart and pick one from each the Caridina and Neocaridina fams.


----------



## jrman83

Why would it be important to pick one from each family? Is this because shrimp of the same family will interbreed?


----------



## James0816

yep...unless of course you don't mind the crossbreeding aspect. )


----------



## Gizmo

Consider dosing iodine to help the shrimp molt (from what I've heard - don't dose it myself), and maybe look into a mineral rock from The Shrimp Lab: A Store dedicated to freshwater shrimp enthusiasts!


----------



## jrman83

Okay, so...got the tank all broke down and doing a fishless cycle that I hope will only take about 10days (not that I'm counting on that) and I want to get any special items ordered, if there are special things? Any suggestions? I was going to get a shrimp net for sure. What else?


----------



## Gizmo

They make shrimp nets? What's the difference?


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx

quick shrimp noob question- Do shrimp take care of algae on their own, or would you guys suggest adding a pleco, etc.


----------



## majerah1

If you have enough plants algae would be minimal to begin with I believe and some shrimp do eat algae.I dont see why you couldnt add a pleco,dont think they will hurt anything.


----------



## jrman83

The shrimp will eat algae and there will not be any fish in this tank. If you leave the light on long enough algae will come. No matter the amount of plants. I don't expect the shrimp will be my only source of keeping the tank clean and I want some algae for them to forage on anyway.


----------



## Gizmo

I keep a healthy vat of algae in my breeder tank and my shrimp take care of it as they grow.


----------



## James0816

Nothing really "special" needed. There is of course all kinds of things that you can get for them such as cholla wood, mineral rocks, etc. But those are just add ons.

I would classify plants as being special for them as that will be a big benefit.


----------



## Alaizabelle

I have 6 tanks with shrimp (4 being dedicated to the shrimp!) They have proven to be very no fuss thus far! I rarely do any water changes, mostly just top off the tanks. All have many plants in them, and are fed every 3-ish days. Cholla wood has been a great hit with the crystals reds/blacks, but not so much with my reds/yellows/snowballs/blue pearls.

Everyone's been breeding like rabbits  So I think they like their setups! 

I think my favorite combination of shrimp are the yellows in with my crystal blacks and crystal reds!


----------



## chrisshutts

jrman83 said:


> Why would it be important to pick one from each family? Is this because shrimp of the same family will interbreed?


many of the colorforms are recessive and selectively bred. so if two different forms interbreed, then colors will/may revert to natural drabber color.


----------



## jrman83

If the Postman is good to me tomrrow, 20 yellow shrimp should arrive. Here is how the tank looks: 


I still have a few other things I'm going to do to it and still trying to decide if I want to go with CO2 or not....all I need is to get a paintball tank - have everything else. 
Going to completely cover wood with a different kind of moss I have. Have a new filter enroute.


----------



## Summer

Lookin good!


----------



## Gizmo

Don't forget a prefilter on your AC. I've sucked up way too many RCS with my AC50 to know better.


----------



## jrman83

Thanks Summer. I have a pre-filter on it now. Didn't have any shrimp in it until tonight. I have a sponge filter that I need to put on in place of the AC50 that is on there now.


----------



## FishFlow

jrman83 said:


> Didn't have any shrimp in it until tonight. .


*pc

PICS!


----------



## jrman83

I've had about 24 yellow shrimp in the tank now for just under 3 weeks. I already have 4 berried females. Here are some pics:


----------



## majerah1

Last pic is cute.

Congrats on the berried girls.


----------



## Gizmo

Nice! I love my RCS, but I want yellows and blues as well at some point.


----------



## Kelvinlim11

jrman83 said:


> Tired of looking at my 20g QT/hospital tank that hasn't had but 1 fish in it in about 6mos.
> 
> So, getting rid of the gravel and changing to something plant friendly (safe-t-sorb), ordered a plant friendly light, and a glass canopy. Only plan to have mosses and a few stems but nothing crazy, no CO2 (for now), and minimal ferts.
> 
> The type of shrimp I am undecided on, but I think I want more than one kind that are compatible and won't inter-breed - if that can exist in the same tank without dividing. Been looking at different ones and compatibles. Any suggestions? I have about 50 Red Cherries in my 75g Guppy tank right now.
> 
> It was disturbing to read that ghost shrimp eat other shrimp babies...I guess it is easier for them to sneal up on them, lol. Won't be getting those.


For a start, you can try crystal red shrimps. However water parameters and temperature are very important. Do take note that for breeding, best to keep temperature at 25 deg and ph at 6.3-6.5.

You can see some pictures on the shrimps i have now in my blog.


----------



## alyssabentley

Looking good! It would be cool if red+yellow=firey orange! But I'm certain this is not how it works.


----------

